# Shatter Effekt in After Effects 6.5



## giga33 (6. März 2005)

Hallo erstmal,
 ich möchte in After Effects 6.5 eine weisse Fläche zerschmettern, was man soviel ich weiss mit dem Shatter effekt machen kann. Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich nicht weiss wie man das ganze rendern kann mit einem Transparenten Hintergrund, da ich diesen Effekt für ein Movie von mir brauche. Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir da mit einer ausführlichen Erklärung helfen könntet.

  MfG giga33


----------



## giga33 (7. März 2005)

Will mit hier keiner helfen?


----------



## sTainD (7. März 2005)

Du möchtest einfach nur eine weiße Farbfläche zerbrechen und das Video was dahinter liegt soll transparent sein?


----------



## Chrisu (8. März 2005)

Moinsen,

das geht eigentlich recht einfach:
du mußt deine Animation einfach zweimal rendern. Einmal als RGB-Farben und das zweite mal nur den Alpha-Kanal. Die Einstellungen dazu findest du in der Renderlist unter den Einstellungen für Ausgabemodule. Dort gibt es dann unter Kanäle die auswahl zwischen RGB, Alpha und RGB+Alpha. 
Du mußt dabei jetzt nur darauf achten, dass nicht alle Dateiformate auch einen inkludierten Alphakanal unterstützen, darum würde ich das auch getrennt rendern und dann in Premiere oder einem anderen Schnittprogramm wieder zusammenfügen.
Prinzipiell kann noch gesagt werden, dass der Hintergrund von AFX immer transparent ist, wenn man nicht eine Ebene für den Hintergrund angelegt hat.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
So long,
Chrisu


----------

